# Call to prevent wild camping in Haverigg (Cumbria)



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Summer's here and the campsites are quiet

çall for ban on wild camping


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Why would anyone want to go there let alone stay there? and yes i have been. message to the OP are you related to the Mclures from Flookburgh?


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Born about 6 miles from flookburgh. Think they are distantly related to us


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry for late reply been away I,m from cark in cartmel and my sister went out with one of the Mclure boys for 10 years his brother was killed young, Ring any bells?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

We stayed on the CL at Millom Rugby Club. Very pleasant site with plenty of scope for walking.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

The comments are interesting at the bottom of the page

Gary


----------

